# Cut Log - Positive ID



## Steve in VA (Feb 23, 2019)

I posted a thread on these logs several weeks ago, but finally got around to cutting it this morning. Based on these hopefully better pictures, can anyone help me positively ID this wood. I have my thoughts, but don't want to sway the experts! 

And if anyone has tips on how to better cut it, please let me know. I will be waxing the ends later today. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 23, 2019)

Cherry.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 23, 2019)

Did it have a distinct smell when you cracked it open? Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 23, 2019)

I say cherry as well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 23, 2019)

No doubt its cherry


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks all! Cherry was what I thought as well, specifically Black Cherry, but just wanted to be sure.

I ended up painting the end with latex paint and boxes them up. I hope to be able to start rough turning some bowls next weekend.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 24, 2019)

Just remember you have some resin wood and gum pockets, so be more careful than when working clean cherry...


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks @Mr. Peet ! 

I did some research, or attempted to anyway, on turning wet cherry with resin wood and gum pockets but didn't find anything that was at all informative. I'd greatly appreciate it if you, or others, could expand on the techniques and pitfalls of turning it wet. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 25, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks @Mr. Peet !
> 
> I did some research, or attempted to anyway, on turning wet cherry with resin wood and gum pockets but didn't find anything that was at all informative. I'd greatly appreciate it if you, or others, could expand on the techniques and pitfalls of turning it wet. Thanks in advance!



It can be like turning shaky wood. Resinwood is often mechanically inferior, and can have shake or grain / growth ring separation. Here is a piece of Russian olive I just got with shake. See how the separation tends to follow the growth ring? This one shows the separation crossing over the earlywood and then crossing into the next growth ring, picture 3. Picture 1 has checking perpendicular to the shake, looks like a "T", that was likely load release. This will be a challenge to get a nice reference sample from and will likely have defects.

There are lots of turners here that can help you.


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 25, 2019)

It's my understanding resin pockets can affect the finish, but this isn't the same as ring shake. The former can be worked around, but the latter can be dangerous. 

Cherry trees in this area seem to have more ring shake issues than other hardwood like the sample above from Mark. I'm almost positive a cherry log will have ring shake issues when I find a white coating between growth rings even if there's no noticeable gap. Suggest cutting out any ring shake before turning on a lathe to avoid a big headache, and forget trying to use CA glue because it's doesn't work.


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the insight!!! 

I'm learning more and more every day from you all and appreciate your willingness to help out!


----------

